# נדהם and מרגש



## Flaminius

Dear all Hebrew posters,

I am trying to translate the following sentence.  There are, however, two words that I have been unable to look up.  I appreciate if they are explained and the translation is checked.

הןא נדהם מהזריחה.
יפה, מרגשת ומלאה בתקוה.

He was impressed(?) with the sunrise.
[The sunrise was] beautiful, exciting(?) and full of hope.

The two words seem to be referring to influence on one's sensitivity or heart but I cannot quite understand the difference.

Thank you in advance.
Regards,
Flam


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:
			
		

> הוא נדהם מהזריחה.
> יפה, מרגשת ומלאה בתקוה.
> 
> He was impressed *amazed/astounded* with the sunrise.
> [The sunrise was] beautiful, exciting  and full of hope.


----------



## Flaminius

Toda raba, amikama!

ke-chulim, ata `ezra gadol.


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:
			
		

> Toda raba, amikama!
> 
> *ke-chulim*, ata `ezra gadol*a*.


Sorry, but I couldn't figure out what you wanted to say with "ke-chulim"...


----------



## Flaminius

כחלים.

As usual....  No?


----------



## Nunty

For נדהם you might want to try "stunned by". It goes well with "exciting".


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:
			
		

> כחלים.
> 
> As usual.... No?


Still don't know what כחלים means... but "as usual" is כרגיל (_ka-ragil_)


----------



## Flaminius

amikama said:
			
		

> Still don't know what כחלים means... but "as usual" is כרגיל (_ka-ragil_)



It was my mistake.  I always thought כחלים is ke + חלים (plural form of חל; ordinary), meaning usual days.

It turned out that it is the plural form for the adject if כחול or blue.

Thank you and sorry for the trouble
Flam


----------

